# Heavy bag stands with "Mook jong" arms?



## streetwise (Dec 21, 2007)

There used to be a couple of these steel bag stands with metal arms mounted to the frame on the market. I know, they are not traditional, a real wooden man is MUCH better, etc. But does anyone know where to find these types of bag stands for sale?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 21, 2007)

http://www.manicfitness.com.au/tn/Boxing_c28.1.jpg

That is not exactly what you are asking for, but it might be a thought.

AoG


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 21, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.manicfitness.com.au/tn/Boxing_c28.1.jpg
> 
> That is not exactly what you are asking for, but it might be a thought.
> 
> AoG


 
That looks kind of cool. are those arms made out of PVC or something? 

So, Mr. Streetwise, do you have any products in mind that are more like what you're talking about?


----------



## geezer (Dec 22, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> That looks kind of cool. are those arms made out of PVC or something?
> 
> So, Mr. Streetwise, do you have any products in mind that are more like what you're talking about?



If you don't mind my two cents, I made some flexible arms for about $10 each that strap onto a heavy bag. I went to Home Depot and bought a couple of heavy duty plungers (the type with the extra rubber flange folded inside) some foam rubber pipe insulation and a nylon tape cinch-strap or "tie-down". Drill a 3/8 in. hole on each side of the rubber cup end of the plunger about an inch up from the edge. Thread the tie-down strap through the holes. Then slide the foam insulation over the plunger handle and tape it up. Total time 15-45 minutes depending on how finicky you are, and you have a durable 22 inch long padded arm that you can strap onto your heavy bag in a minute. I use a real Mook Yan Jong for my Wing Tsun, but these plunger arms are excellent for escrima, boxing and bag training in general. One more thing, if you anchor the top of your bag with one or two bungee cords stretched out from the chain rings to the bar or beam it hangs from, the bag won't spin when you strike the attached arm. Instead it will spring back and whack you--I find this very useful.


----------



## towknee (Dec 22, 2007)

geezer,
I just joined today.  I have light bag suspened in my back yard on a frame I built.  The bag twists a lot.  Once in a while the twisting drives me crazy.  Your discussion of the bungee cords is so dog-gone simple you can probably hear me laughing.  You just justfied my joining.  I will fix it tomorrow. Thanks!
towknee


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 23, 2007)

towknee said:


> geezer,
> I just joined today. I have light bag suspened in my back yard on a frame I built. The bag twists a lot. Once in a while the twisting drives me crazy. Your discussion of the bungee cords is so dog-gone simple you can probably hear me laughing. You just justfied my joining. I will fix it tomorrow. Thanks!
> towknee


 
Also, you could go to a harware store and buy a small swivel for about 2 or 3 dollars. That would stop the twisting.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 23, 2007)

Kelly Worden has something at his site that is like a heavy bag with arms.  Silent Warrior.   

www.kellyworden.com


----------



## towknee (Dec 23, 2007)

Another no-brainer.
Thanks.
towknee


----------



## geezer (Dec 24, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Also, you could go to a harware store and buy a small swivel for about 2 or 3 dollars. That would stop the twisting.
> AoG


I got the impression that he did not want his bag to swivel. That's where the bungees come in handy. You use them to create a "Y"-shaped suspension for the bag, including a tie down to the floor. With this set-up. the bag always springs back with the same side facing forward. This is essential if you strap an arm onto it like I suggested above. When you move in and knock the arm aside, it comes right back at you, forcing you to contend with it. I find it makes bag work more interesting.


----------



## streetwise (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, that bag that ArmorOfGod linked to looks pretty cool. 
What I am looking for is a little different. One of my students saw a photo of me working out on bag hung from a old steel bag stand that had a set of padded "arms" that mounted to the frame of the bag stand. The stand even had a support member that approximated the "leg" from a wooden dummy. I may have to send him to a welder with a set of plans. The stand was sold long ago (had to move) and I can't remember who made it. It was an office/shop furniture company that was playing with the idea of sports equipment.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2007)

Look at these silent fighter's.  They may be expensive but they are really good!

http://www.kellyworden.com/SilentFighter.html


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are the attachable arms I was thinking of.

AoG


----------



## geezer (Mar 28, 2008)

Interesting--how stiff/strong are they?  Either way, at that price I'd say go all the way and get a WC dummy or make your own arms. ...but then again, a lotta people don't like working on wacko home-made stuff as much as my FMA buddies and I do.


----------

